# Neues Aldi Gaming Notebook empfehlenswert?



## Clocker1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Da ich gerade auf der suche nach einem Gaming Laptop für ca. 1000€ bin 
und Aldi ab dem 27.12 eins ins Sortiment bekommt würd ich gerne wissen
ob das was taugt.

http://aldi.medion.com/md99085/at/?refPage=aldi


----------



## xlacherx (20. Dezember 2012)

naja schlecht liest sich das nicht alles... vorallem für den preis denk ich mal dass das alles schwer in ordnung ist. aber n fan von "gaming-notebooks" bin ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## bigpin (20. Dezember 2012)

Für das geld mit dieser Ausstatung definitiv mal ein Blick wert sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus...


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2012)

Also für das Geld wirst du nichts besseres finden und die Qualität ist auch gut geworden. Immerhin verbaut Medion die gleichen Chassis wie alle anderen. Was vergleichbares von MSI würe 1300€ oder so kosten, also eindeutig.

Mein MSI GT60R kostet ja auch schon 1250€ neu.

Mit nem "kleineren" Prozessor gehts sogar 20€ günstiger^^ gtx670 in Notebooks Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

P.S. "dein" Medion hat sogar die GTX670MX, welche nochmal nen Tick schneller als die normale ist


----------



## Clocker1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ok, sehr gut, dan ist es bald mein!


----------



## alexq (20. Dezember 2012)

Ein super Preis für die gebotene Hardware auch wenn ein Gaming Rechner deutlich billiger wäre.


----------



## Clocker1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Den besitze ich schon, brauch nur was um bei meiner Freundin/unterwegs auch zocken/raiden zu können, da is ein
Tower unpraktisch.


----------



## Manfred_89 (20. Dezember 2012)

von der Ausstattung und vom Preis empfehlenswert.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (20. Dezember 2012)

Das NB ist Super


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Dezember 2012)

Stimme voll und ganz zu! Ran an den Speck!

Grüße


----------



## stadler5 (21. Dezember 2012)

Super P/L zugreifen.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Jo. Die Prei/Leistung stimmt. Allerdings bin ich kein Fan von Medion PCs. Ich persönlich würde dazu raten:
DevilTech Fragbook [KLICK MICH]
Hier kannst du auf Konfigurieren klicken und dann deinen persönlichen Wünschen anpassen. Ich habe das DevilTech Notebook mal genau so ausgestattet
und ich komme auf 1100€ (Also 100€ mehr). Und dann ist das Ding halt kein  Medion mehr, sondern DevilTech. Das ist schon was feines.
Außerdem kann man mit recht wenig Aufpreis das Ding individualisieren: beispielsweise für 95€ mehr:  NVidia GeForce GTX 675MX (Die einfach noch ein ganzes Stück mehr Leistung hat, Siehe hier: [KLICK]
Da im Endeffekt beim Laptop immer die Grafikkarte der begrenzende Faktor (Spätestens nach 1-1,5 Jahren) ist, würde ich die unbedingt nehmen. Außerdem 3 Jahre DevilTech Pick-up and Return-Service
(Sehr guter Service. Die kommen zu dir, richten das Teil oder nehmen es direkt mit) 3 Jahren Lang für nur 99€ mehr. Das wäre für mich persönlich auch ein MUSS.
Und darüber hinaus kannste dir dann überlegen, ob du für 89€ mehr 16 GB fette 1600er Rams reinhaust und/oder einen noch stärkeren CPU. Aber vom Grundgerüst her, kriegste da mehr und vor allem:
Qualität!

Demnach meiner Meinung nach noch ein besseres Preisleistungs-Verhältnis.
One.de und Mysn.de können da auch nicht mithalten im Moment.

LG; Manni


----------



## Clocker1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Mir is schon bewusst, dass ich für mehr Geld bessere Leistung bekomme, gibt immer was teureres und schnelleres, da könnt ich gleich 5000€
ausgeben.

Wen ich bei DevilTech das selbe Notebook zusammenstelle komme ich auf 1166€ würd sagen das ist ein schlechteres P/L verhältnis, dafür,
dass dan DevilTech draufsteht. Zumal die Webcam schlechter is, 2 anstatt 3 USB 3.0 und "nur" 2 Jahre Garantie drauf sind (was mir jetzt so
auf den ersten Blick aufgefallen ist).

Soll jetzt ned heissen das DevilTech schlecht is (kann ich ned beurteilen).. aber halt teurer.


----------



## facehugger (21. Dezember 2012)

Kannst zuschlagen. Die P/L ist recht ok

Gruß


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

jo. Also wenn der Laptop deinen Wünschen vollstens entspricht, schlag zu.
Wenn du gerne noch etwas daran verändern wollen würdest, Komponenten tauschen o.ö. Stell dir was zusammen.


----------



## DerBasshammer (24. Dezember 2012)

Gibts den Laptop jetzt nur in Österreich oder allgemein bei Aldi Nord ?

MFG


----------



## lipt00n (24. Dezember 2012)

DerBasshammer schrieb:


> Gibts den Laptop jetzt nur in Österreich oder allgemein bei Aldi Nord ?
> 
> MFG


 
Das wird wohl exklusiv für Österreich respektive Hofer sein, da findet man es auch online. Auf den Seiten von ALDI Nord/Süd in DE ist das Gerät nicht zu finden.


----------



## Clocker1 (24. Dezember 2012)

DerBasshammer schrieb:


> Gibts den Laptop jetzt nur in Österreich oder allgemein bei Aldi Nord ?



Also ich hab gestern auf RTL ne Werbung für den Laptop gesehen, kann aber vlt dran liegen, dass es RTL A war.. kA


----------



## joasas (24. Dezember 2012)

Imho wurde Medion von Lenovo übernommen, sprich qualitativ kann man sich an den Consumer Reihen von denen sich die Business Reihen von Lenovo leider kaum noch unterscheiden orientieren, sprich das Gerät wird schon laufen. Wobei man für 1000€ schon ein schickes Business Gerät bekommen könnte, also überleg dir die Gaming Anforderung nochmal.


----------



## SilencedScout (25. Dezember 2012)

Ist sehr empfehlenswert! Gute CPU sowie eine gute GPU in einem Notebook für so einen billigen Preis - anderswo würde es mindestens 200€ Teurer sein. Kannst ohne bedenken kaufen!


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn das alles ganz gut aussieht, doch ich muss sagen das ich mit medion hardware bis jetzt nur ärger hatte (1pc u ein laptop) wenns läuft ists eig ok aber sobald man mit denen probleme bekommt hat man nen richtiges problem.
bsp mein laptop hatte nachdem ich win7 neu aufgesetzt hatte dauernt nen bluescreen und ich habe den ram von 4auf 8gb erweitert. nach langer analyse der ganzen fehler hat sich gezeigt das das nenfehler in der medionhardware ist (wär bei non-medion zu 99,9% nicht passiert)
seitdem hab ich netten bluescreen und nie wieder pc von medion


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich hab keine schlechtem Erfahrungen mit medion. Meine Kumpels auch nicht


----------



## Clocker1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab mir vor jahren auch mal nen Medion PC vom Media Markt geholt, hatte den ewig und nie Probleme, ich denke das kann dir überall passieren,
glaub nicht, dass die da schlechtere Bauteile verwenden.

Garantie sind 3 Jahre drauf, bei den meisten anderen Herstellern nur 2 Jahre, zum Service kann ich nix sagen, da ich ja nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich Denk nicht dass das Problem schlechte Hardware ist sondern wenn dann der Service...


----------



## Z3rno (26. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Naja ich Denk nicht dass das Problem schlechte Hardware ist sondern wenn dann der Service...


 
Habe selbst einen Aldi  notebook- also medion- habe das 2 Wochen vor Ende der garantie eingeschickt alles ist innerhalb von 5 Tagen repariert worden und es sind Dinge korrigiert worde, die garnicht bemöngelt wurden, Service war super keine Ahnung was alle haben, obwohl Aldi kein Fachgeschäft ist, kann man sehr gut da Elektronkteile kaufen, weil die so kulant sind


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Dezember 2012)

Z3rno schrieb:


> Habe selbst einen Aldi  notebook- also medion- habe das 2 Wochen vor Ende der garantie eingeschickt alles ist innerhalb von 5 Tagen repariert worden und es sind Dinge korrigiert worde, die garnicht bemöngelt wurden, Service war super keine Ahnung was alle haben, obwohl Aldi kein Fachgeschäft ist, kann man sehr gut da Elektronkteile kaufen, weil die so kulant sind



Ich hab nicht behauptet dass der aldiservice schlecht ist (was aber oft gesagt wird...), sondern dass oft, wenn was kaputt ist der Service von Medion es verkackt... Kann es wie gesagt aber nicht bestàtigen, meine Freunde hatten wie gesagt noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Hardware, sie mussten deshalb auch nicht zum Service.


----------



## Clocker1 (27. Dezember 2012)

So, hab mir heute den Laptop geholt, erster eindruck: absolut top!
Es ist sogar eine Bigfoot Killer Netzwerkkarte (Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller) verbaut, was in den Produktdetails nicht stand. 

Far Cry 3 z.B. läuft auf allerhöchsten Einstellungen (ausser MSAA) bei 1920x1080 absolut flüssig.


----------



## stadler5 (27. Dezember 2012)

Mich würde mal die Temperatur von CPU und GPU im IDL und bei Spiele last Interessieren.

Kannst du ja mit HW Monitor auslesen dort sind auch die Höchstwerte festgehalten.

Wäre echt super von dir. Da die GTX670MX eine Kepler ist und kühler bleiben soll. Meine GTX675M geht schon mal bei FarCry 3 schon auf 90 Grad.


----------



## DaFreak (27. Dezember 2012)

hi,
könntest du mir bitte mal sagen aus was für einem material die handballenauflage und deckel bestehen, aus alu oder plastik? habe auch interesse an dem notebook allerdings mit gtx 680m. danke schonmal


----------



## Clocker1 (27. Dezember 2012)

Also zu den temps der GPU im idle kann ich nix sagen, da sie da nicht im HW aufscheint.

Nach ca. 30min Far Cry 3:
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/6623/unbenanntkq.png

Die Handballenauflage sieht mir nach gebürstetem Alu aus, is auch immer relativ kalt..


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Dezember 2012)

HW Monitor einfach laufen lassen, wenn du nicht/bevor du zockst, dann ist der  Min.  direkt die Temp. im Idle


----------



## stadler5 (27. Dezember 2012)

Das sind ja bomben Temps noch keine 60 Grad bei Far Cry 3 

Echt super.


----------



## Clocker1 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> HW Monitor einfach laufen lassen, wenn du nicht/bevor du zockst, dann ist der  Min.  direkt die Temp. im Idle



Hab ich versucht, da scheint die graka garnicht auf, da dan die cpu-graka aktiv ist und die gtx abgeschalten is denke ich.


----------



## stadler5 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du z.b CPU-z ausführst und dort die 670MX auswählst, ist sie Aktiv und dann kanst du HWMonitor starten dann ist dort auch die Nvidia drinne.


----------

